# Ovitrelle 250 is it gone as I have BFP!!!!



## Smidget (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi did my ovitrelle 250 at 10pm on 4th may. It's now 1pm on 17th may. 

Is it out of my system as I have tested positive on clearblue as 1-2 weeks!

I will keep testing but i'd really like some reassurance!

Thanks 
Smidget xxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

It isn't as clear cut as being in yoru system one day and out the next, the effect wears off over time as the body eliminates the drug. There is an average rate at which this happens but it all depends on the individual as to how quickly or slowly this happens within their own body. The usual advice post EC is to wait at least 2 weeks to ensure that trigger injection has completely gone. Saying that testing one day early is much more likely to be picking up natural HCG from a BFP rather than fading levels from the injection. I'm assuming you have more pee sticks to test with. Do test on proper test date and call clinic 

Hope all goes well   
Maz x


----------



## Smidget (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks maz

It's now been 13 days since trigger and my line was darker this morning than yesterday so I'm getting more excited! Will test every day til OTD Friday 

Smidget xxx


----------

